# Free standing deck awning



## Reelay (Feb 26, 2006)

Does anyone have plans or blue prints for a free standing deck cover? I have a deck 12'x30' aprox 27" high. I need to install a free standing cover as the home is a manufactured home. According to code in our state {Oregon} you can not attach the awning to the manufactured house. The deck is about 1/2" from the house. An awning would be nice to shade our deck during Bar-B-Que season. Thanks in advance---Reelay


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome Reelay,

For a past customer we installed a purgola, which had the awning installed over it. It was like a retracting window shade with tracks to secure the material from blowing around.
This was about 10 years ago, I think it was called sunshade. 
My guess would be to try your local lawn and garden or outdoor funiture store.

Have fun with it! 
InspectorD


----------



## Reelay (Feb 27, 2006)

I am looking for a permanent free standing fixed structure that would be framed, screwed,, and nailed together. Thank you for your input InspectorD--Reelay


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm the first guy to tell you to do it right, but sometimes it goes to far.
What if you were to install a so called temporary awning that you use in the summer time for bar-b-quing season?
Would that have to go by code?
A few removable bolts and its not permanent TECHNICALLY speaking.

If you build it they may not come.
Am I out on a limb here?
Brian


----------



## mmcracken (Mar 5, 2006)

I hope this does'nt get to you to late, but you may be able to find some help from a Durasol Awning Dealer (Durasol.com) I did a "free standing " one for a guy at the lake. He sank two square tubular steel post in the ground and bolted two 2x8 w/ center bridging on each side of the post. We installed a full retractable 16'w x 13'projection. This was over his out door grill area down at his boat dock. It sounds weird but the home owner was tickled.


----------

